# 24 Pfd Lump, wie verwerten?



## siegerlaender (25. August 2008)

Hallo zusammen!
Frage: Wie verwerte ich am besten einen Lump jenseits der 20 Pfd? Das dicke Filet war gebraten sehr trocken? Was tun?


----------



## stefanwitteborg (25. August 2008)

*AW: 24 Pfd Lump, wie verwerten?*

...entweder Schaschlik machen und dann am Spieß braten...oder Alufolie auf den Grill, Fielt mit der Hautseite auf die Alufolie und warten bis das Filet durch ist...nicht wenden...


----------



## SteinbitIII (25. August 2008)

*AW: 24 Pfd Lump, wie verwerten?*

Erstmal Petri zum Fisch#6, der "Lump" schreibt sich aber "Lumb", nur zur Anmerkung

Ich teile die dicken Filets in zwei Hälften, und dann lecker mit Knobi,Zwiebel,Petersilie und Butter in Alufolie auf Grill oder in Backofen....lecker lecker.....#h


----------



## Rumbooboo (25. November 2008)

*AW: 24 Pfd Lump, wie verwerten?*



siegerlaender schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> Frage: Wie verwerte ich am besten einen Lump jenseits der 20 Pfd? Das dicke Filet war gebraten sehr trocken? Was tun?


 


Hallo,
ich habe als junger Kerl 15 Jahre auf Fischdampfern gefahren. Zu der Zeit als es noch Kabeljau satt gab und "Lumpen" häufiger Beifang waren. Andere Aussenbordkameraden schmecken gebraten oder geräuchert viel besser als der Lumb. Er galt aber wohl jedem Fischer als feinster aller Suppenfische. Ob in einem klaren Fond, einem Krustentierfond oder mit viel Sahne - man konnte sich "dick un´ duhn dran freten". Hier "my favorite" mit nur ganz wenig feineren Zutaten als uns damals zur Verfügung standen: 
Leichte Vorbereitung 
Das Tier durch die Augen an einem Fleischerhaken aufhängen. Die Haut hinter dem Kopf mit einem scharfen Messer rundherum einschneiden, etwas lösen und mit einer Kneifzange in einem Rutsch abziehen. Filetieren, dünne Teile (Bauchlappen) abschneiden und für den Fond beiseite legen. Den Kopf ebenfalls abziehen, Augen und Kiemen entfernen und mit den Gräten kleinhacken.
Suppe "easy made" 
Gehackte Schalotten, Knoblauch und Suppengrün in Butter andünsten. Kopf, Gräten und Fischabschnitte hinzugeben. Mit trockenem Weisswein (Riesling) und Hühnerbrühe aufgiessen. Lorbeerblatt, Pfefferkörner und eine ganze grüne Habanero-Pfefferschote mit Stiel dazu geben. Die gibt so ein schönes Aroma aber keine Schärfe ab. Beim Umrühren aufpassen, dass sie nicht platzt. Die Schärfe wäre ganz sicher nicht jedermanns Sache  
Das ganze ein halbes Stündchen kochen, die Pfefferschote entfernen, passieren und kräftig abschmecken. Die Sahne die jetzt dazu kommt, nimmt davon ja wieder was weg. zur gewünschten Konsistenz aufkochen

Jetzt kann man kleine Kartoffelwürfel und bald darauf auch das, zuvor  mit Salz, Zitrone und grob gestoßenem Pfeffer gewürzte, in mundgerechte Stücke geschnittene Filet hinein geben. 
Während die meisten Fische als Einlage ja nur garziehen sollten, kann der Lumb (wie ja auch Knurrhahn, Teufel etc.) ruhig ein paar Minuten kochen. Das gibt erst den richtigen Geschmack. Nochmal abschmecken, gehackte (glatte) Petersilie unterrühren.
Ich gebe noch ein paar Limonen-/  Zitronenzesten (oder Abrieb) sowie einen Löffel fein gehackter, gelber Habanero-Schote (ohne Kerne) darüber. Das duftet.

So läßt sich auch ein dicker Brocken schmackhaft verbrauchen.
Rumbooboo


----------



## hans albers (26. November 2008)

*AW: 24 Pfd Lump, wie verwerten?*

... mhh...
klingt gut..


schmatz..|rolleyes



GREETZ

LARS


----------

